# Andre Gavrilov Has Lost It!



## Guest

He was on top of the world at one point, but man, this article does not bode well...

http://www.artsjournal.com/slippeddisc/2012/12/just-in-musicians-hit-back-at-gavrilov-for-walking-out-on-rach-3.html

Actually, some of his more recent videos show a degradation in his playing, too. I hope he's not following in Ivo Pogorelch's steps.


----------



## Vaneyes

Too bad. He's only 57. Maybe scenes like this are inevitable unless one rededicates to teaching or conducting (two examples).

Hints were there nearly twenty years ago, when he dropped out of recording and concertizing. An attempt at technique change followed.

Glancing at his website, his concerts have been few since 2005. One, two, or three a year. The aborted Russian December concert was to be his third for 2012.

It's ironic that he's attempting social networking. Anyway, I wish him well. I still cherish several recordings from the 1984 - 1988 EMI period (Mozart, Schumann, Chopin, Scriabin, Rachmaninov).

http://www.andreigavrilov.com/4601.html


----------



## Guest

Oh yes, and I love his "Islamey" and "Gaspard de la nuit, too." In the audience for that ill-fated Rach 3 was pianist Alexander Ghindin, who agreed to play the piece without any rehearsal! I guess it was a variation of "Is there a doctor in the house?"  In fact, he's the musician behind the rather nasty letter to Andrei! (It was anonymous at first.)


----------

